# [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 free!



## BigTom (13 Jul 2011)

I had no intention of buying a second tank, and then accidentaly came home with one. So I thought, I'll try out a minimalist hairgrass scape. 

Then I saw some Lileaopsis which just looked so green and lovely I had to buy it. So, a minimal hairgrass and lileaopsis scape. 

Then I found some really nice old heather twigs, which I couldn't quite resist.

Then I thought it needed a focal point, so added some trident java fern. Which looked a bit silly on its own, so I added some narrow leaved java fern as a background. Which was nice, but clashed a bit with the trident. So I seperated them out with some bolbitis.

There's some moss in there now too. Why not!

And now my minimal lawn is a jungle. But I quite like it, so what the hell.

Specs:

12" P@H cube (27l)
11W lighting and internal filter, as supplied with tank.
3 litres ADA Amazonia II (was actually the cheapest black substrate I could buy in town!)
Will be dosing 2ml TNC complete ferts weekly. No CO2.

Flora:

Lileaopsis brasiliensis
Eleocharis acicularis
Microsorum pteropus 'trident' and 'narrow'
Bolbitis heudelotii
'Hong Kong waterfall moss'

Fauna:

None yet, some shrimp soon

A photo (billion percent contrast boost to mask the fact the water still needs to clear):


----------



## Sentral (13 Jul 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle*

 Probably how mine will turn out... How are you finding the light?

Does indeed look jungle-like! Pretty cool, Could we get a lighter pic?


----------



## BigTom (13 Jul 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle*

Aye, will post a less nuclear version once the water has cleared. Hairgrass and Lileaopsis were sat in there for a few days before I scaped it and both are putting out new roots, so looks promising.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Jul 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle*

Very nice, Tom.

I will be aquascaping with the same aquarium soon.  Anything I should know about?


----------



## BigTom (13 Jul 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Very nice, Tom.
> 
> I will be aquascaping with the same aquarium soon.  Anything I should know about?



Nope, haven't run into any issues so far except for the filter being a big ugly. Oh, and you'll want to remove the annoying white sticker on the light unit clamp (you can see it in the pic above).

I'm sure you'll cope


----------



## Sentral (13 Jul 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle*

I think I'm going to try and remove that bit of the clamp, very annoying how it falles below the water line! I'm not using the filter either, looks much too small for my liking, but probably will suffice as long as there's not much bioload on it. You planning on fish at all?


----------



## BigTom (13 Jul 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle*

May add some small fish (really want some Indostomus), but only if my girlfriend moves over from the Netherlands so there's someone to look after them while on fieldwork.


----------



## BigTom (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle*

Some in situ shots to give a more realistic view of it now the water has cleared somewhat...


----------



## ghostsword (14 Jul 2011)

*[Nano] An Accidental Jungle*

Looks amazing.

The internal filter is not powerful enough, but apart from it I believe that it may be the best nano out there. Great glass and very good light, very cheap.


.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle*

Great shots, Tom! 

 I am very excited about getting mine now.  Inspirational stuff!


----------



## BigTom (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Inspirational stuff!



Thanks, you can give me a credit if you ever get any good at this planted tank stuff


----------



## George Farmer (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle*

Of course!

If my nano turns out as nice as that I will be very happy.


----------



## Sentral (14 Jul 2011)

So the consensus is that light is pretty good? Good enough to carpet HC? 11w over 27 litres is 'very low'... 

Will you be using this light George?


----------



## ghostsword (15 Jul 2011)

*[Nano] An Accidental Jungle*

I am pretty sure that with co2 on the tank the hc will carpet. 

George if you are testing the tank could you get a par Meter lent to check the par? 

Would be a good way to see how much light gets to the bottom.


.


----------



## BigTom (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle*

So haven't really done anything to this tank except hack back the HG when it gets too long. Added a trio of sparkling gourami (Trichopsis pumila) this weekend, they're still too small to sex, hoping to get a pair out of them.

Lovely little fish, quick video of them hunting ostracods in the hairgrass -


----------



## Arana (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Great Tank and i love the vid, well done mate


----------



## spyder (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Looks mature, good work.

Are these now available again after the repackaging?


----------



## BigTom (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*



			
				spyder said:
			
		

> Looks mature, good work.
> 
> Are these now available again after the repackaging?



According to ianho they are, haven't rung up or been in to confirm though. Looking at setting up 2 more after xmas.


----------



## Westyggx (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Great tank tom although your light seems to be a hell of a lot brighter than mine i have the 9w though..


----------



## BigTom (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Yeah the closeup shots in the video are perhaps a touch brighter than it looks 'in real life'. The first two full tank shots would be more accurate as an impression of brightness. Still, no problems growing anything, although the moss has gone into vertical climbing mode rather than spreading.


----------



## JohnC (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Very cool. You have made me want to dig out my P@H cubes now!

I also have sparkling gourami's in my corner tank. brilliant fish.

Did you find the ADA Amazonia in Edinburgh? if so which shop? I went hunting the other day and could only find some Malaya in Water Wonders.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## BigTom (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Yeah the Amazonia was from Water Wonders. Going to need more when I get the other two cubes, might have to look online if they don't have any.


----------



## JohnC (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

They were all out last week, but since I bought the last two bags of Malaya it might spur them to restock. It's not a shop i often frequent tbh, even though it is my nearest.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Love it Tom. Perfect nano Wood as well even better that local


----------



## BigTom (12 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*



			
				hijac said:
			
		

> They were all out last week, but since I bought the last two bags of Malaya it might spur them to restock. It's not a shop i often frequent tbh, even though it is my nearest.



Yeah it's pretty shabby looking, but they do actually have some interesting fish in there on occaision (my sparklers and bororas came from there). I generally just pop in for a nose about now and again, especially now I don't have a car to get to Outside Inside.

Cheers PoF, all my aquarium wood is local and, more importantly, free


----------



## nayr88 (13 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Is this video on YouTube? I can't see it on my phone  

I've seen the boxes in store and it seems that they no longer come with the light.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

I'm not easily impressed but that could almost have been filmed in the wild, Sir David Attenborough couldn't have done it better himself.


----------



## BigTom (13 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Is this video on YouTube? I can't see it on my phone
> 
> I've seen the boxes in store and it seems that they no longer come with the light.



Vimeo mate. That's a bugger about the light, have they dropped the price or just omitted it? Going to drive the price up a bit finding three matching lights.



			
				Troi said:
			
		

> I'm not easily impressed but that could almost have been filmed in the wild, Sir David Attenborough couldn't have done it better himself.



Heh cheers dude, still got a lot to learn about this video malarky, only second time using the film capabilities of my camera, keep making lots of mistakes.


----------



## Sentral (14 Dec 2011)

*[Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Great video, I LOVE these fish. Not seen them before, I really like their interesting nature, kinda reminds me of my cpd's but with better concentration! How big do they get? 

Also fantastic job on the tank, impressive from the stock light. Are you using an external?


----------



## BigTom (14 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Cheers Sentral. FIsh get to about 3-4cm, so about the limit of what I'd want to keep long term in a tank this size. Filter is a Dennerle Eckfilter internal. Triangle shaped job so you can get it right in the corner and not take up much space.


----------



## darren636 (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

i take it you introduced the live food/ostracods? really enjoy this set-up. is that still the standard filter? thanks.


----------



## BigTom (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> i take it you introduced the live food/ostracods? really enjoy this set-up. is that still the standard filter? thanks.



The ostracods just hitchhiked on some plants I moved across from my main tank. How they got there I have no idea   

Filter is a Dennerle nano corner filter (aka eckfilter).


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Were about did you get the twigs from, i recently bought 2 6.6G tanks and looking for inspiration.


----------



## BigTom (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*



			
				mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Were about did you get the twigs from, i recently bought 2 6.6G tanks and looking for inspiration.



The wood is locally collected heather twigs. Free and I got a nice walk collecting it


----------



## mitchelllawson (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Did you just snap them off a heather bush?


----------



## darren636 (30 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

alder branches are also very nice, twisty.


----------



## BigTom (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*



			
				mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Did you just snap them off a heather bush?



There's an area in the Pentlands near me where they do controlled burning, so there are lots of nice dead and dry branches to choose from. Normally the fires pass over the heather so fast that the larger stems never even get singed.


----------



## JohnC (31 Dec 2011)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> mitchelllawson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got mine from Arthur's seat after a burn there. I think that might mean I nicked the queen's heather thou.


----------



## BigTom (5 Jan 2012)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Apparantly I was a good boy this year   







I hate to think what it's going to take to make it up to my girlfriend!


----------



## BigTom (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

Gave up trying to find decent nano lights and bought a single 39w Hagen Glo T5.

Found some nice wood too, all those storms around Christmas have produced some great windfall 






Now just need the tubes and substrate to arrive...


----------



## mitchelllawson (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: [Nano] An Accidental Jungle - video page 2*

I have 2 of these, im sure i told you over pm and im going to watch this carefully because it the moment there just cubes of white fuzz all over everything. Haha

Mitchell


----------



## BigTom (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

Did you find any nice wood yet Mitchell? There's windfall all over the place right now, a walk in the woods should find enough stuff to keep you going for years.


----------



## mitchelllawson (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

Yeh, my satellite fell and we've had no tv for a few days because of the winds, might take a walk up to Townhill Woods tomorrow see if i can find anything nice. Not had any luck as of yet haha.


----------



## nayr88 (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

That wood is wild!! Nice find. Good idea with the Hagen unit too, will look much neater also. 
If the nano light become available please pm me . 

Thanks.


----------



## sarahtermite (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

That wood is crazy! I love it.


----------



## BigTom (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

Heh yeah I'm quite keen on the oversized twigs. I picked them up originally with a thought to rescaping the big tank but like the effect in the nanos. Think I might try and get some emergent growth trailing up them.

Wasn't overly sure about the Hagen unit at first but having got rid of the incredibly ugly end bits and got it suspended I think it works OK.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

Some Tillandsia might work on those branches. Just attach them with a dap of silicone or super glue.


----------



## nayr88 (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

I think it's a right move, as you said with the ugly end bits gone it looks the part.
Where did you get hOld of it and the brackets.

Id apprciate 1st refusal on that nano light though pal  they sell those tanks round the corner to me but no light with them.

I think you should iwagumi the middle tank.

Nature aquarium-iwagumi-jungle


----------



## BigTom (8 Jan 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

If I decide to sell it I'll let you know dude, will probably hold on to it for the moment though until I'm happy with the rest of the setup. Got the Hagen unit from ebay, had found it cheaper elsewhere but not in stock and by the time the order got refunded I'd already ordered tubes for it. The brackets are just generic things I picked up for a few quid in Homebase.

Was considering an iwagumi for the middle one but to be honest the style has never really appealed to me that much; most of the ones I do like tend to be very long tanks, not sure I've seen a cube 'gumi that's really blown me away.


----------



## BigTom (24 Feb 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

There's been quite a lot of croaking going on in this tank over the last week or so, and after feeding bucketloads of microworms for a couple of days the male is now guarding a decent sized bubble nest under one of the frogbit leaves. He's even fending off snails, which I'm quite impressed by. 

Go Go infusoria culture!


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Feb 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

That sounds cool it would great to see an image.


----------



## somethingfishy (24 Feb 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

not long joined the site but thinking of changing my name to 'tank envy' really impressed with how natural your tanks look ... and cant wait to see the trio of nanos take shape .. with inspiration like your tanks i will slowly drag my 80's esk tank into the scaping age


----------



## Emyr (24 Feb 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

Love your original photo of the tank, looks really natural, great photos.


----------



## BigTom (27 Feb 2012)

*Re: [Nano Cubed] Some Accidental Jungles - now buy 1 get 2 f*

Fry hatched this morning (from a second bubble nest, first was abandoned), probably about 80-100 at a rough guess. Tiny wee things. Sadly I'm crazy busy this week and heading off on fieldwork on the weekend so this lot will largely have to fend for themselves. Hopefully a few will make t.


----------

